# Nohab Polar



## brs (Aug 27, 2008)

Many years ago I was working in a ship with a Nohab Polar engine. The engine was a 6 cylinder, 2-stroke, trunk type engine with two turbochargers.
I remember that in the forward end the SW-pump (piston pump) and the atarting air compressor was attached, but i can´t remember if the FW- and LO pumps were there too. Is there anyone who knows the name of that engine ? I have forgotten, but can it be Nohab Polar MN ??

brs


----------



## teop (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Brs
Could well be a MN type Nohab as it were turbocharged and 2 stroke.
Worked with both charged and non charged(=geared rot.scav.air unit) Nohabs in 1970ties.T and N, 2 str.types,and F 4-stroke wich replaced the 2 strokes.
And then Wärtsilä took over and closed down Nohab. 
Regards teop


----------

